

The Law Factory: explore 300 french bills with Gitlab and dataviz - Yomguithereal
http://www.lafabriquedelaloi.fr/articles.html?loi=pjl12-689

======
rouxrc
@sytse Thanks! One of the display challenges for the git repositories was to
display actual dates of the commits instead of the pushes since these commits
have to be "simulated in the past" and gitlab was the perfect tool to do that.
We hope to be able one day to consider each voted amendment as an individual
commit as we did in a previous prototype <[https://gitorious.org/law-is-
code/demo_bill_hopital/commits/...](https://gitorious.org/law-is-
code/demo_bill_hopital/commits/1ffbfb88a1a9b03cae10d1d0e3455dd69d3dcb92>) but
it happens to be a lot more complex than anticipated because diffs between two
texts are in fact more than just what the voted amendments propose because of
"legistic" modifications at each step. Maybe with another release ;)

~~~
sytse
Awesome, glad to hear that GitLab was a good tool for this. Please let us know
if we can help in any way.

------
sytse
GitLab B.V. CEO here, very cool project, it shows the potential impact of
distributed version control on the lawmaking process. I had to look twice to
see what this was based on but if you click on the 'Git' link in the top right
you go to a source url like
[http://git.lafabriquedelaloi.fr/parlement/pjl12-689/](http://git.lafabriquedelaloi.fr/parlement/pjl12-689/)

------
lloeki
A few years ago I envisioned generating a git repo by scraping légifrance, not
unlike the unix history repo[0]. Nice to see such things come into fruition.

[0]: [https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-
repo](https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-repo)

